# Bewitched or Mazama?



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking at doing a reno next fall and would like a mono of either Bewitched or Mazama. Does anyone have any more experience with these cultivars?

I've seen that Mazama has better initial color, but Bewitched eventually catches up. Other than that, are we still about even on other variables?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

I just put down blue bank, mazama, and bewitched from seedsuperstore. I'll post pics when it matures


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

gregfromohio said:


> I just put down blue bank, mazama, and bewitched from seedsuperstore. I'll post pics when it matures


Nice blend. Look forward to seeing the pics. What's the ratio? 33/33/33?


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

60 bluebank/20 mazama/20 bewitched. If I had to do it over again I would probably just go with equal ratio. I'm a little concerned that I won't be able to get bluebank when I do my full reno next year. In that case I'll probably go with 33% Everest, 33% mazama, and33% bewitched or something with a little shade tolerance. My yard is partly shady.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mattsbay_18 said:


> gregfromohio said:
> 
> 
> > I just put down blue bank, mazama, and bewitched from seedsuperstore. I'll post pics when it matures
> ...


I used this mix too but, I mixed it with TTTF. You can see in my spring and fall reno journal if you want to see pics. In my pot tests of just the kbg mix germination happened in 5-6 days


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Seems to be a lot of people on here with Bewitched monostands, @Pete1313 has an amazing yard. Mazama is a little newer but I think a couple people around here might have monostands of it. Won't help you now but my order of Mazama just shipped and plan on planting a 1,000sqft area of Mazama monostand this fall so I'll let ya know how it turns out. Probably won't get a good idea of how much I like it until late next Spring.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Check out @NoslracNevok's journal and YouTube videos.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

gregfromohio said:


> 60 bluebank/20 mazama/20 bewitched. If I had to do it over again I would probably just go with equal ratio. I'm a little concerned that I won't be able to get bluebank when I do my full reno next year. In that case I'll probably go with 33% Everest, 33% mazama, and33% bewitched or something with a little shade tolerance. My yard is partly shady.


I like your idea of letting bluebank run the show. I'm toying with the idea of doing a bluebank mono stand reno next fall.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Fall '18 I planted side by side monostands of Mazama and Bewitched, along with a 1:1 mix plot. A year later, I prefer the Mazama and is what I'll be planting in the remainder of my front lawn come Sept 1.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Mattsbay_18 said:


> gregfromohio said:
> 
> 
> > 60 bluebank/20 mazama/20 bewitched. If I had to do it over again I would probably just go with equal ratio. I'm a little concerned that I won't be able to get bluebank when I do my full reno next year. In that case I'll probably go with 33% Everest, 33% mazama, and33% bewitched or something with a little shade tolerance. My yard is partly shady.
> ...


have you thought what you might do if seedsuperstore doesn't carry bluebank next year? I hope they do, I'm 'banking' on it......


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

gregfromohio said:


> Mattsbay_18 said:
> 
> 
> > gregfromohio said:
> ...


I haven't :? Just going to roll the dice.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

gregfromohio said:


> I just put down blue bank, mazama, and bewitched from seedsuperstore. I'll post pics when it matures


Thanks bud. I just read through your blue bank convo, I'm going to look into that cultivar!



ksturfguy said:


> Seems to be a lot of people on here with Bewitched monostands, @Pete1313 has an amazing yard. Mazama is a little newer but I think a couple people around here might have monostands of it. Won't help you now but my order of Mazama just shipped and plan on planting a 1,000sqft area of Mazama monostand this fall so I'll let ya know how it turns out. Probably won't get a good idea of how much I like it until late next Spring.


Cool, I appreciate it. I will be following!



Chris LI said:


> Check out @NoslracNevok's journal and YouTube videos.


Will do, I appreciate it.


NoslracNevok said:


> Fall '18 I planted side by side monostands of Mazama and Bewitched, along with a 1:1 mix plot. A year later, I prefer the Mazama and is what I'll be planting in the remainder of my front lawn come Sept 1.


You're actually the one that got me looking at Mazama, lol. Didn't know you had vids until just mentioned!


----------

